# New York City Timeshares with Kitchens



## wyatt-wyatt (Jun 20, 2010)

Do any of the New York City timeshares include kitchens where one can cook dinner?  (i.e. there are stoves).  

I've been looking at the NYC timeshares that seem to be available and their yearly maintenance fees are all are really high.  I can't help thinking that I can likely get a weeks worth of NYC hotel rooms for less using priceline or hotwire.  The only way I could justify getting a timeshare in NYC would be if there was a full kitchen where we could cook our own dinners some nights to save money.  Otherwise, why not just get hotel rooms?

At any rate, are there any NYC timeshares with kitchens?  Thanks so much for your advice.

Ben


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Ben - Here are the resort reviews for NYC, which will have that info.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 21, 2010)

When we stayed at the Manhattan Club, we took our small George Foreman grill.  There's a Whole Foods grocery store very close by--we were able to purchase some prepared foods at fairly reasonable prices, and it was kind of fun to be creative with the GF.  We did burgers, chicken, fish and sausage on our little grill.  We even used it to make toast--well, sort of toast  -- no toaster at the Manhattan Club.  We got by very well that way (and I am a HUGE user of kitchens when we timeshare) and would do it again--it sure made our New York trip a lot more affordable.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 22, 2010)

The grocery stores have foods that you reheat at the MC at the local grocery stores we found Morton Williams at 7th and 57th to have better prices then Whole Foods. Whole Foods is bigger though. We always use some restaurant.com certificates too. Check for discount codes. This time we used just two at reasonable restaurants. that had good food, Old Castle Pub and Rosie O'Learys pub. In the past we used them at Ciro's and AJ Maxwell's for a more fine dining experience. All not far from either MC W57th. There's also an inexpensive all night deli, pizza slices and soup at 8th and 56th. We always got it to go and ate in the unit.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Jun 26, 2010)

*New York Timeshares*

I looked at the descriptions in the reviews and none of the timeshare units seem to feature a kitchen with a stove.  Am I missing something?  Are there any timeshares in in NYC with full kitchens?


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 26, 2010)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> I looked at the descriptions in the reviews and none of the timeshare units seem to feature a kitchen with a stove.  Am I missing something?  Are there any timeshares in in NYC with full kitchens?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 26, 2010)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> I looked at the descriptions in the reviews and none of the timeshare units seem to feature a kitchen with a stove.  Am I missing something?  Are there any timeshares in in NYC with full kitchens?



Wyatt,

In the recent past the Affinia Dumont and the Affinia Manhattan units through the Royal Holiday Club (RHC) had a kitchen with a stove and full refrigerator. 

Alas,this year for some unbeknownst reason Royal Holiday Club did not renew their contract with the Affinia properties and instead have a contract with the Crowne Plaza Times Square NYC. The RHC units in the Crowne Plaza don't have stoves or kitchens. 

Richard


----------



## abbekit (Jun 27, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Wyatt,
> 
> In the recent past the Affinia Dumont and the Affinia Manhattan units through the Royal Holiday Club (RHC) had a kitchen with a stove and full refrigerator.
> 
> ...



We just stayed at the Affinia Manhattan on a great Travelzoo.com rate.  Cheaper than a timeshare trade for most people and often cheaper than a timeshare rental.  It did have a full kitchen but no cooking pots (one frying pan only).  Maybe they had pots and pans if we asked but we did fine with just using the microwave. There was also a toaster and coffee maker.  Liked having the full size refrigerator. (you can see the kitchen in the photo link below)


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 3, 2010)

*Candlewood Suites does*

We just returned from an exchange to the Candlewood Suites in Time Square and it had a 2 burner stove.  Also, a tall refrigerator and dishwasher and a toaster (you can also request a toaster oven).  We loved the location and amenities, but I am not sure that this is an actual timeshare.  I think you have to depend on Candlewood giving inventory to RCI.  But if you can get it, it is a great trade.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 3, 2010)

*Good deal right now on Travel Zoo*

Eastgate Tower (part of the Affinia chain) has studios and jr. suites with full kitchen for $149-169 per night for select weeks in July, August, and September.  http://www.travelzoo.com/hotels/new-york/842374/
Great location.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone have an update on this?  Are there any New York City timeshare properties that contain both a refrigerator and stove?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 10, 2012)

heres what it says on the Manhattan Club website

Kitchenette with refrigerator, sink, dishwasher (most units), microwave and coffee/tea maker

and a picture


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Ronparise.  It looks like the Manhattan club is equipped for breakfasts and cold lunches, but without a stove, its impossible to cook dinner.

I ask because in light of the very high maintenance fees of the NYC timeshares (significantly more than a weeks worth of hotel rooms booked through hotwire or priceline), one of the main justifications for owning there would be the cost savings derived from cooking in the unit some nights instead of going to restaurants.  If the unit doesn't have a stove, this is impossible/difficult.  

Thus, since it doesn't look like any of the NYC timeshare properties have stoves (but all have sky high maintenance fees), I'm getting the sense that it doesn't make sense for me to acquire a membership there.

Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread for their assistance.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 10, 2012)

I can confirm that the Manhattan Club does NOT have a full kitchen.  Just a small fridge (like you find in some hotels) and microwave and a dishwasher.

From what I've read, the two HGVC properties are similar.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 10, 2012)

We stayed at the newly remodeled Affinia Manhattan that we got via RCI platiinum membership last fall. *Small but full kitchen although the oven was a sort of microwave convection oven, but it did have a two burner stovetop and a few pots and pans. *Half size fridge. We had a one bedroom unit but not all of those have a dining table. *I specifically asked for a unit with a dining table as we did plan to eat in about half the time. *So we were given what I think was an upgraded unit on the top floor with a very large living/dining room. *

Photos in my link
http://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78


----------



## SelenaAllen (Aug 15, 2012)

Most timeshares in New York come with a small kitchen. But due to the limited amount of space in New York you have to search for them.


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know about Manhattan Club, but for Hilton NY (including w.57th), owners get free breakfast and evening snack which includes alcoholic drinks. 
And there are many nice restaurants in NYC, I've never thought I wanted to cook something


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Parking Near Hilton Club New York*

Does anyone know if there are any cheaper parking options near the Hilton Club NY than the $51 charged by Hilton.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of New York apartments don't have full kitchens, so it's probably not surprising that lots of timeshares don't  At least in NYC it's easy to "assemble" a fairly inexpensive meal with all the take out options available at delis, grocerers, etc.  We have rented "suite" style hotel rooms with a MW and refrigerator, and with some smart grocery shopping were able to put together some decent and lower cost meals, especially for breakfasts and lunches.  Of course, it's not like cooking a full dinner from scratch, but it works for a short vacation. 

Given how small many hotel rooms are, we appreciated the places we stayed because they had a bit more room for our family of four than the typical hotel room would have.  I was always surprised when I traveled on business and stayed at up-scale NYC hotels, and would get a room that was essentially a bed with enough space to walk around it on 3 sides!


----------

